# new starter won't start



## kolbrick (Sep 16, 2009)

I got an 81 rabbit. The starter was bad. Got new one. It will sometimes start but usually won't. Can you help?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: new starter won't start (kolbrick)*

replace the electrical part on the back of the ignition key switch.


----------



## kolbrick (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: new starter won't start (where_2)*

will give it a try, thanks alot!


----------



## lipek81 (Nov 24, 2008)

Or connect pin with red-black wire on the starter to +12V - for test. Do you have any immo or antitheft system? Meaby you have a starter lock, if you dont use the seatbelts? Meaby in this systems you have a failure?


----------



## mickwire (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: new starter won't start (kolbrick)*

just had this problem last week, I had to clean off all the corrosion on my relays, then it started right up


----------

